# Losi Mini T - Who has one and what are your thoughts



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

I was wondering.......does anyone have a Losi Mini T yet? If so, what are your thoughts on the box stock car and have you hopped yours up?


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

you will need to upgrade the servo. depending on how you upgrade the servo you might have to upgrade the electronics. upgrade the spur gear. stock gears are not precision cut and make alot of noise. upgrade shocks. upgrade motor.

maybe the pro version might be better deal.

i am waiting for the duratrax mini monster and the new one from xray. i think 
4 wheel drive would be more fun in the backyard.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Oil filled shocks & a 6 cell rechargeable pack will net you lots of fun for a good long while.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i heard about those and that they dont have oil filled shocks thats junk (well the stock shocks aleast


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

i gurantee i have the sickest mini-t around it dominates where i race. I have a Pro Match GP1100 pack, Baja motor, 3 racing SSG Full silver graphite chassis from japan, silver ssg graphite shock towers from japan, aluminum a arms,blocks, front bumper, pretty much everything aluminum and ti. threaded oil shocks, MIP ball diff. ceramic bearings, ti. turnbuckles...Tons more. And to top it all off a mcallister EDM body...I have alot of money in that little thing...i have alot of fun though :dude:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

RCRacer45s said:


> i gurantee i have the sickest mini-t around it dominates where i race. I have a Pro Match GP1100 pack, Baja motor, 3 racing SSG Full silver graphite chassis from japan, silver ssg graphite shock towers from japan, aluminum a arms,blocks, front bumper, pretty much everything aluminum and ti. threaded oil shocks, MIP ball diff. ceramic bearings, ti. turnbuckles...Tons more. And to top it all off a mcallister EDM body...I have alot of money in that little thing...i have alot of fun though :dude:


And your point in this post was what? There is nothing contributory in it, it's only a "my mini-t is the best" post.

I "guarantee" you that it would not "dominate" at my local track. Unless you are strictly speaking about comparing how much $$ you put into it.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

I was trying to make a point as to the amount of hop up availibility there is to it as for he asked if there was any hop ups on it therefore i did stay on topic. But if you wanna get exactly on the subject. 

I think the Mini-T is a fun truck to have. You can get just about anything you want for it that is on the truck in aluminum or graphite. The truck can be left stock or have insane amounts of mods to it like mine. The truck in its stock trim comes with a few bugs i.e. weak miniscule spider gears in the diff, no ball bearings, really weak and bendable turnbuckles there is some slop in the steering, and the radio is not the best it has a good amount of glitching to it. Once you have thoose parts upgraded you should have a blast and hours worth of worryfree bashing or racing.

P.S. Mine is really fast and i havent seen one hang with it yet.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sorry I was being grumpy... The track I run at has Li-poly powered (mine was Li-ion) minis with upgraded motors, the li-poly powered has a Baja in it and mine had a Scorpion speed 300 in it.

But thanks for reminding me about the bearings! There are already bearings in the trans, but not in the axle carriers or front wheels, those are a gotta have too.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

The Mini-T's are a fun little vehicle.
What I like is in the box stock version it is definately a great toy to bash with.
With all the hop-ups it can be fun to race as well.

Some of the definate hop ups to get right away:
Oil Filled Shocks
6 cell 2/3 KAN cell pack
Upgrade the turnbuckles and ball cups.

For racing you might want a new speedo and servo.
Motor depends on what they run at the track.

You can get some really good speed out of the 6 cell Kan cells and a big block motor.
For insane speed go brushless and Li-poly cells


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

No problem we all have our moments...Another thing to keep an eye on is when using a high hp motor the stock plastic slide on pinions can round out on the inside and the pinion will fall off so keep and eye on that as well. CVD's are also another good thing to have if i had to make a list of must haves it would have

Battery pack, baja motor or similiar upgraded motor, bearings ti. turnbuckles, ball diff and oil shocks.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

RCRacer45s said:


> i gurantee i have the sickest mini-t around it dominates where i race. I have a Pro Match GP1100 pack, Baja motor, 3 racing SSG Full silver graphite chassis from japan, silver ssg graphite shock towers from japan, aluminum a arms,blocks, front bumper, pretty much everything aluminum and ti. threaded oil shocks, MIP ball diff. ceramic bearings, ti. turnbuckles...Tons more. And to top it all off a mcallister EDM body...I have alot of money in that little thing...i have alot of fun though :dude:



It dominates!!! You've got to be kidding right? Last time I looked, I hold the track record and you haven't come within 5 laps of it! All you need is bearings, shocks, motor and a 6 cell pack, for a total of about $100.00.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Razoo said:


> It dominates!!! You've got to be kidding right? Last time I looked, I hold the track record and you haven't come within 5 laps of it! All you need is bearings, shocks, motor and a 6 cell pack, for a total of about $100.00.


arrrggghhh... haha i was waiting for you to come on here to say something. When did you set the track record? when i wasn't there.Plus i dont think we have had a clean race since you set track record So far every race i ran this year i won the A main My record is 2-0 haha its all in good fun Rich  I think its more of a enduro now there are so many littluns there. Yea minis are a blast to run i dont think ive went threw a entire race without dieng laughing at the end. Gives me something to do between before i run the big cars


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

ok........so I've heard upgrade the servo - its been 5 years since I last raced and I'm a little out of the loop - 

what servo do you recommend?
should I have different speed control?
how about batteries? are you resticted to 1100 or 1200mah packs, or does the car convert to the c size packs that the XXXT, B4, T4 run?

so far, I've ordered the shocks, a trinity mini monstar motor, and a venom stick pack.

Andy
aka t3rules (kinda ironic, huh? since I've gone Losi - ewww almost pains me to say it - lol)


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Just having some mini fun Justin  I've got a Beast motor coming and the lipo experiment was a success last week so now I'm aiming for 65 laps. I'll tell you this though, your mini is built like a tank! I'm afraid to hit it  See ya Saturday.

Andy- If you want to use an after market servo you'll have to change out the electronics, reason being that the stock servo has 4 wires coming out and the after markets have 3. I use an airtronics servo and servo saver that they make just for the mini. I also have a Novak receiver and GM V6R speed control. IMO the stock shocks and servo are the weak points on the mini. Justin makes a good point about the CVDs and ball diff. Although not a must they will help. As you can see these little buggers can add up quick, but once you start racing them you can't quit. I've raced mine all summer outside on a dirt oval and now inside on carpet their a blast. The Mcallister Mini EDM body is a must.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

[/IMG]


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

ok - 

what servo do you recommend (for racing)
what speedo?

I am getting there - thanks for all the help


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

t3rules - You dont HAVE to immediately upgrade the servo & ESC. The stock units will work fine to start. I put 1 good season on mine with out problem & they still worked great when I sold it a couple months ago.

If you want to go fast & have the truck handle well all you need is:

1. Bearings in the wheels & axle carriers.

2. Oil filled shocks.

3. 6 cell rechargable pack

After you have the truck and run it you can decide if you need more hop-ups. the only other hopups I did to mine beyond whats listed is I put a Scorpion Speed 300 in it from Bishop Power Products.

The stock front shock tower is a weak point on the truck as well, I replaced mine with a home made custom cut Carbon Fiber one.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Razoo and RCRacer boy,

you guys try putting Xray M18 pinions on your cars yet? if not, the BEAST raptor with a 17Tooth REALLLY flies. its well worth it if you drive on a normal sized oval. i suggest you try it if you havent already. i hold my outdoor track record on a 300+ foot dirt oval with an Orion BigBlock and the 21 Tooth pinion with a 59t spur. sweet! 21 laps in 4:04.. faster than our "rustler spec" class, and only 2 laps off the Mod Truck Oval... 

-Tone


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Eviltone, thanks for the tip i might give it a try. We run on a regular sized oval 118 foot run line so i need all the gear i can get. The faster lap i ran was a 4.68 which is quick around there so i will give it a try.


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

ok - let me put it this way - 

I used to race - alot - and if I'm going to have something - its going to be race worthy.

I want to upgrade the speedo and servo, but because I am an old fart and have been out so long, I do not know where to start looking.

I have gotten great ideas so far from alot of you, and thanks for the info so far.

I will get into upgrading chasis parts as I need them, but for the time being, if anyone has a Minit t that they race and race well.......what servo and speedo do you use? also, pictures of how and where you mounted them would be nice, plue you get to show off your ride.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Gotcha. OK. I never did the upgrade because I didn't feel the need. I know for ESC's the Novak Spy & LRPs Quantums have been the choice. The Servo has mostly been a HiTec (HS-55?) but I've heard of a mini Airtronics being used as well. You will need to replace the radio gear as well when you do this because the ESC and reciever are 1 piece in the MiniT, so yo need to have the ESC and Reciever be fairly small.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

T3-

Heres a link to the Airtronics servo saver I use. 
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGZR6&P=7
Scroll down to click on the servo.
These are direct fits with no chassis modifications necessary.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tommckay said:


> Gotcha. OK. I never did the upgrade because I didn't feel the need. I know for ESC's the Novak Spy & LRPs Quantums have been the choice. The Servo has mostly been a HiTec (HS-55?) but I've heard of a mini Airtronics being used as well. You will need to replace the radio gear as well when you do this because the ESC and reciever are 1 piece in the MiniT, so yo need to have the ESC and Reciever be fairly small.


Actually.. this is my experience... DONT BOTHEr witgh the Novak Spy! it truthfully cannot handle the big blocks ESPECIALLY with the new GP1100 batts. You're better off spending the extra loot on the Quantum sport (90 bux at tower) instead. 

as for the servo, i use the Airtronics Servo, with the airtronics servo saver. 
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGZR6&P=7
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWC40&P=M

OR you could go the HITEC hs-55 with the Losi released HS-55 Servo Saver
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTX41&P=ML
https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=LOSB1226

And, if you are going to use any sort of good battery, use the REGULAR DEANS ULTRA CONNECTORS!! the small connectors have a tendanccy to melt a little, or at least get hot. ESPECIALLY if you use the Xray M18 Pinions!

-Tone


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

hey thanks.........thats a start.........any other suggestions for others.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Mini-T's at Thunder Road*

Just as an FYI; we will be running Mini-T's (Stock and Mod) in The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. If any of you guys want to haul to Virginia, you might be able to show some of our local hotshoes how it's done. Check out thunderroadrc.com for info. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

